# Need new members :)



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

My band, Rolodex, is currently in a rough spot. I have two drummers, the original and a stand in. The original drummer is currently taking a step back because he's gotten pretty busy, so I'm now getting the stand in to play.

However, the bassist and lead guitarist have both decided to leave the band. It was a them vs me scenario in which they wanted my songs, but didn't want me to perform them or the name.

Now Rolodex is pretty much my project. So I told them to get lost.


Now I'm looking for a new crew to round it out. Anyone in the Edmonton area know any available lead guitarists, bassist, and keyboardist for an indie-rock band. We have always been told by promoters that we are a pretty unique sounding band. Its hard to pigeon hole though because we have a pretty wide net of songs, majority is a blues/indie rock kinda feel, but we got our heavy rock, punk, and reggae like stuff too.

Wanting to do some outa towner shows too.

Rolodex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

